# R/V electrics



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have just had a habitation check done on my Fourwinds Siesta by 'MotorhomesRepaired' at Chartham Hatch, near Canterbury. I purchased the R/V new in January 2006 from a UK based company. 

It was found that no earth supply had been fitted to the 240V installation making the R/V potentialy dangerous when I have used electrical items such as toasters, fires, hair driers, kettles etc. 

The guys at MR also found that no split charging relay had been fitted. No wonder my battery only lasted about 12 hours after having been on hookup! 

Do US motorhomers not do 'wild camping' and only go to hook up sites I wonder?

Anyone got any comments?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Invicta, 

I admit my Rv experience in the US is limited, but, frankly, I would be very surprised if the average Yank every considered wild camping.

I found a miriad of Rv grounds all over my route, and when you look at the facilities in each, and the price, then no, wild campings fairly irrelevant.

Dunno about yours, but mine came with dual interior aircon, bleedy great TV front and rear, then theres the humungous microwave, bigger than UK domestic fridge.

So, if you RV then you dont wild camp.

What's of more worry is the converter who did our in the Uk. Not earthing a new 240v system is negligent. It wouldnt be done by any competant electrician, and even I know to earth electrics from EHU. And, I admit to being incompetant in all things electric. Specially ring mains.

I'd find out who did the original conversion, send them a copy of the habitation check you just had done, and ak them what they're going to do about it, and I dont mean financially, I mean, are they going to take some action against the sparks that did the job. 

Leaving a user with the potential electrical danger is outrageous, unprfessional and as said, negligent.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

bandaid said:


> Dunno about yours, but mine came with dual interior aircon, bleedy great TV front and rear, then theres the humungous microwave, bigger than UK domestic fridge.
> 
> So, if you RV then you dont wild camp.


Without wishing to disagree too strongly, the fact that virtually all RVs come with a ruddy great generator perfectly capable of running all those devices for several hours (if not days), would rather seem to contradict that statement. I'm not saying Americans do wildcamp, but the average RV is more capable of wild camping for several days than most European MHs. Fridge/freezer runs off gas (which has a very large tank) as does cooking, and the other devices all run off the genny - the only drain on the batteries is lighting and water pump at night after you turn off the genny, and maybe some TV via the inverter.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

ah, thats a good point, but theres a difference between being capable of wild camping and actually doing so.

Like I said, most of the Yanks I met have the attitude.....roughing it, smoothly and with sytle.

My RV is 2005 vintage and the cooker hob hadnt been used. I know this as the plastic wrap was still on it under the burners.

I actually had a pitch with water, sewage EHU and cable TV for 3 days when driving back to Florida, and the cost was about $38.00 for the period. This was about average. Also, when I drove the 1500 miles from dallas to St.Augustine, I didnt see a single Rv wild parked overnight. Most were, it seemed, tucked up by half past five.

Anyway, surely the point is, if a 240v system is installed, surely it should be done professionally, which means it should be safe.
That would suggest that the system should be earthed.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

bandaid said:


> Anyway, surely the point is, if a 240v system is installed, surely it should be done professionally, which means it should be safe.
> That would suggest that the system should be earthed.


Now that I can only heartily agree with. To carry out a UK EHU power conversion without an earthing system is approaching negligent I would have thought.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd be looking for some sort of action from the converters. I really wouldnt care about the financial recompense, but I'd bleddy certainly be looking to remove portions of anatomy from the electrician.

Trading standards would be a first port of call.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

bandaid said:


> I'd bleddy certainly be looking to remove portions of anatomy from the electrician.


Rather than removing potions of the electrician, wouldn't it be more useful to look for somewhere appropriate to stick the earthing rod.....


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks for all the comments to date. i e-mailed a copy of the invoice last evening to the company that sold me the r/v on which it is clearly stated that 'no earth supply has been fitted to the 240v installation-we recommend urgent rectification '. no response back from the company yet. how long should i wait and what is my next line of action if i don't hear back from them?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Invicta said:


> thanks for all the comments to date. i e-mailed a copy of the invoice last evening to the company that sold me the r/v on which it is clearly stated that 'no earth supply has been fitted to the 240v installation-we recommend urgent rectification '. no response back from the company yet. how long should i wait and what is my next line of action if i don't hear back from them?


I would say that you have no redress after 2½ years (although I know you're not looking for blood). I agree entirely that it's negligent, but I would suggest that all you're going to be able to do after the time lapse, is to make the supplier aware of the issue and leave it with them.

Dougie.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

regardless of the time lapse in discovering the lack of earthing, my solicitor/friend has suggested trading standards due to the potentially serious consequences there could have been with the 240v electrics not earthed.

just wondering if any other mhf member has had a similar experience ?


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

asprn said:


> [
> I would say that you have no redress after 2½ years (although I know you're not looking for blood). I agree entirely that it's negligent, but I would suggest that all you're going to be able to do after the time lapse, is to make the supplier aware of the issue and leave it with them.
> 
> Dougie.


After looking at the web site http://www.berr.gov.uk/consumers/fact-sheets/page38311.html on the off chance I contacted Consumer Direct at: www.consumerdirect.gov.uk (Teal: 08454 04 05 06). (Consumers in Northern Ireland should contact Consumer Line on 0845 600 6262), last Saturday morning. I was surprised that there was someone there on a Saturday to answer the phone!

The very helpful lady at the end of the phone told me that the Sale of Goods Act 1979 covers certain items up to a period of 6 years and that would include my faulty wiring. She then advised me to send a letter by recorded delivery to the original seller of my R/V together with the invoices for the outlay that it has cost me to make it safe. This I did yesterday mentioning in my letter that I had been in contact with Consumer Direct. I also sent a copy of the e-mail I had sent when the fault was first pointed out that received no reply together with details of the two phone calls I had made that were not answered.

This morning I received a phone call from the salesman asking why I had not contacted him and why I had gone to 'Consumer CREDIT! I told him that I had been in contact with his company by e-mail and two phone calls without success and that I had gone for advice to Consumer Direct about the length of time in which I could make a complaint. To his query as to why I had not waited to go back to him for problem to be rectified, my reply was that I had tried to make contact without success so I had the work done locally as I was waiting to use the R/V plus the fact that I have to make a 400 mile journey to get repairs done by his company and they had not found the problem there anyway! when it had been there for servicing.

The outcome is that he is sending me a cheque in the next two weeks for the bills I have had to pay. My advice therefore to anyone with similar problems with dealers, contact Consumer Direct for advice then follow it!


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Excellent news - way to go.   Just proves it pays to complain (sometimes). Enjoy your (now safer) RV.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

I imported an American built car a couple of years ago. As an import I had to have it scrutineered at the local test centre.
I said to the engineer who checked it over, that surely this was just a formality as cars built in the USA must be at least as good a standard as those built in Europe, right ???

Oh, how he laughed !


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the point of this thread, is that the vehicle, as constructed for use in the USA was well built and safe. it was the UK converter, who failed to ensure adequate safety in the wiring conversion.


Incidentally, I read the post and feverishly checked every socket and EHU and transformer and generator and even a few things which I dont know are mains, just to make sure adequate earthing was done. Was too....phew.


good result just curious, I notice the salesman from the original dealer was asking

Why didnt you contact him, and also, reading between the lines, seemed more concerned with you going to Consumer Direct than the negligent job done by the Sparks who converted it.

Money back for the reparation is nice, but what measures will the company take to ensure the situation hasnt occured in other conversions, and what they intend to do about other owners whom may e in the ame situation as Invicta


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Now needs a product recall IMO.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Frank of sallytrafic, kindly went through the electrics on our new (new to us) motorhome. All we knew about it was that it came from Japan imported into UK 4 years ago and had some checks done since it arrived but we were not confident to try EHU etc. 

It turns out ours has 240v mains but has no earth, no RCD and the fridge is not earthed despite it being in the installation details!

It has had at least one habitation check done on it that I have a receipt for. Worse still, we have a n invoice showing that a new battery charger (split relay thingy) was fitted this year. There is an earth wire visible- but it does not go anywhere as no earth comes into the vehicle. To add to the woes, the mains cable is not the right type either and the 3 way fridge is not earthed!

Our 110v in appearance sockets supply 240v.

I may contact the people that fitted the battery charger and let them know about the issue but ultimately will need an auto electric person to sort it all out and make it safe to hook up.

Although ours is a Jap import, it is kitted out with American fittings. We are getting an RV person to review the water heater and suchlike as no one else will touch it- which makes for an interesting time if nothing else!


----------

